# Should I use old danstar Nottingham yeast?



## Proffs (25/2/14)

So, I've got two packs of danstar Nottingham ale yeast that I was given for free. 

Their best by date is 01/2014. Should I pitch both packs into a cube hopped kohatu apa/IPA or should I wait and get some fresh yeast?


----------



## Yob (25/2/14)

whats the gravity of your brew?


----------



## Proffs (25/2/14)

Gravity is 1.058.


----------



## Yob (26/2/14)

I'd be pitching both then, rehydrated naturally


----------



## Spiesy (26/2/14)

That's some old yeast. Don't they have a 2yr shelf life?


----------



## Spiesy (26/2/14)

What's the volume of your wort?


----------



## Proffs (26/2/14)

Volume is 24l. I think I might just chuck the old stuff then. Not worth it. Plus, I've never tried notto.


----------



## stakka82 (26/2/14)

I reckon pitching 2 packs you'll be fine. Specially if they have been refridgerated for some of the past 2 yrs.


----------



## Yob (26/2/14)

the shelf life is just a best before, not it's all dead.. Id have at it 

it'll cost you nothing to rehydrate it, if it foams a little (as you would expect) then good to go.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/2/14)

It'll be fine particularly if it's been kept in the fridge


----------



## pcmfisher (26/2/14)

Yob said:


> the shelf life is just a best before, not it's all dead.. Id have at it
> 
> it'll cost you nothing to rehydrate it, if it foams a little (as you would expect) then good to go.


Is that little foaming an indication of health?
If it was old and dead would it not still foam?

Can't say I have ever tried with really old yeast.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/2/14)

The foaming is a sign of yeast activity.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/14)

I've had one packet of dodgy old notto once. When it's off, it's really off.

That actually got me in the hydrating routine.


----------



## Florian (26/2/14)

Without throwing anything sugary or malty at it I wouldn't expect it to foam much, just turning into a cream once rehydrated and stirred.

I'd rehydrate both packs and then throw a teaspoon of sugar or better DME at it, then wait to see if it starts to ferment.

Honestly I reckon they should be still fine though, not perfect but good enough.


----------



## Yob (26/2/14)

Florian said:


> Without throwing anything sugary or malty at it I wouldn't expect it to foam much, just turning into a cream once rehydrated and stirred.
> 
> I'd rehydrate both packs and then throw a teaspoon of sugar or better DME at it, then wait to see if it starts to ferment.
> 
> Honestly I reckon they should be still fine though, not perfect but good enough.



Historically, mine would _usually_ foam or show signs of activity when rehydrating, remember that they are packaged with enough nutrient to get them going.

Id be concerned if I didnt see any activity at all.


----------



## lukiferj (26/2/14)

Yes. You can't kill Notto 

As others have said, I would rehydrate and if it looks and smells alright. Chuck it in. If you don't see anything in 24 hours then I would look at using other yeast.

Slightly OT but I have read of others using kit yeast/etc in the boil as a yeast nutrient. Would throwing dead yeast in the fermenter with another yeast work in the same way, or would this be angering the yeast gods?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/2/14)

yep, I do that with my ginger beers. I'd boil it or nuke it first to make sure it's dead and doesn't add some kind of mutant yeast character to your beer. Probs not worth bothering with AG beers though.


----------



## lukiferj (26/2/14)

I guess what I'm asking is if the Notto fails to fire, would it provide any nutrient to the new yeast by being in the FV?


----------



## Proffs (27/2/14)

Ok, so I decided to at least try rehydrating the notto before I chuck it.




Half an hour later. 




Happy days. So I decided to pitch it and 12 hours later. Bingo!





Cheers for the advice guys, I would have just chucked it out otherwise. I'll post results when I get them.


----------



## lukiferj (27/2/14)

Go you good thing!


----------

